

Android First: New Trend In Mobile Development - eladgil
http://blog.eladgil.com/2011/05/android-first-new-trend-in-mobile.html

======
TextyTeam
There are also new consumer use cases that cannot be achieved on iOS.

An app like Texty (<http://goo.gl/P5c0q>) is just not technically feasible on
the iPhone. An iPhone version is our #2 requested "feature" -- but we just
tell people "Go talk to Steve please :)"

~~~
th0ma5
I had the same problem with all of my development. My ideas blended local &
the web so much and the iOS APIs delineate this so much, it just seemed
counter-productive to go through so many hoops. Android has no such BS.

------
walexander
I agree with most of this article, however this line is a bit questionable to
me:

> Every time my girlfriend pulls out her Android phone, I ask her about apps I
> love for the iPhone and she has none of them.

I'd like to know what apps on iPhone do not already have ports or at least a
worthy analog on Android (really, tell me so I can start coding a clone). At
least in the phone space (maybe not tablet), Android seems every bit as
crowded as iPhone.

~~~
eladgil
I think the list of apps on iPhone only is actually pretty extensive. A lot of
the apps will show up much later, or will eventually end up with an analogous
app but not necessarily the original.

Some examples: -MindBody Yoga. A directory app for yoga classes -Angry Birds.
Took 6 months or longer to end up on Android -Qrank. I don't think they have
an Android app -Pictureka. At least when I was playing it, they didn't have a
version on Android. -AirBnB. I think they only have an iPhone app etc... I can
go on for a while... :)

